# Hard water filter



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm living in central London and it seems the water is pretty much blended chalk. I'm currently running my L1-P with an in line brita 33 filter but I've noticed there are lots of water marks appearing on the machine so presumably the water is still very hard. I'm guessing the water is just too hard for the filter. Any recommendations on one that can handle London water?

Alex


----------



## Cofv (Jan 17, 2016)

Are you able to get a tds (total dissolved solids) reading on the water? You want to be around 100ppm. You can get a water tds meter pretty cheap online, under £20. This will give you an idea how far off you are from where you want to be. I'm just outside London and the water out the tap is around 350ppm, it's pretty horrible. I only brew pour over at home so just use a brita filter but that only brings the water down to around 200ppm. Still not ideal. I'm lucky that where I work we have a reverse osmosis system which basically strips as much as you want out of the water so I'm not too clued up on other filter systems at home!


----------

